# Kreisförmiger Rahmen-Gimp. Bitte um Hilfe!



## ChaoZ3a3e (1. April 2009)

Moin, moin.
Hab mal wieder ein Bild entdeckt.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2du9un4.png

Diesmal möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich diese Art eines kreisförmigen Rahmens & die schwarze Umrandung des Rahmens mit Gimp hinbekomme.

Und zusätzlich würde ich mich sehr über ein paar gute Links, zum download von Gimpbrushes freuen.  Diese sollten natürlich kostenlos sein wenn möglich.

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich im Vorraus & würde mich auf eine schnelle Antwort freuen. 

PS: Bei Unklarheiten bitte nochmal nachfragen. Danke.

Mfg Chaoz


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

Neue Ebene mit Weiß füllen, Deckkraft auf ca. 20%. Spiel ein bißchen mit dem Wert.
Ich hab zwar GIMP jetzt nicht, aber das sollte doch per Kreistool/Kreisform gehen (irgendwie sowas wird es schon geben) und ziehst da einen Kreis auf, entweder kann man die Kontur schon vorher definieren, oder es geht dann noch nachdem du den Kreis aufgezogen hast. 
Danach die das innere des Kreises per Zauberstab markieren und löschen.
Beim äußeren Rand gehst du genau so vor, nimmst nur das (abgerundete?) Rechtecktool und löscht halt das außerhalb.

Sorry das das jetzt so schwammig ist, aber mit Hilfe von F1 dürftest du das wohl schaffen.


----------

